
Cost of Hiring Full-Time vs. Freelance Software Developers - j_s
https://www.codementor.io/codementorx/cost-of-hiring-full-time-and-freelance-software-developers-59trf8m1z
======
woodentable
Hiring a full time employee is an investment to the company. However a
Freelance Developer is not they are there for short term or small projects.
This article fails to mention this an only goes over the numbers. There is no
way to quantify the value of a full time employee knowledge and experience
within the company

